# Klipsch Quintet vs HT500



## ms3

I already have a subwoofer, so thinking about the Quintet.

Is the HT500 have better speakers?

Are there better or other speakers for ~ same price.

Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
What is the max amount you can spend on speakers? Klipsch, by virtue of being Horn Loaded, have an upfront sound presentation that some love and some do not. A major virtue of the Klipschs is that they are amazingly efficient. That is they can play quite loudly with very little amplifier power. An audition is highly recommended.

Is the HT500 you are referring to Onkyo's SKS-HT500? There are so many speakers out there, I am not positive that is what you are referring to.

What kind of receiver are you going to be using and are you primarily going to be listening to Movies, Music, Video Games, etc..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What is the max amount you can spend on speakers? Klipsch, by virtue of being Horn Loaded, have an upfront sound presentation that some love and some do not. A major virtue of the Klipschs is that they are amazingly efficient. That is they can play quite loudly with very little amplifier power. An audition is highly recommended.
> 
> Is the HT500 you are referring to Onkyo's SKS-HT500? There are so many speakers out there, I am not positive that is what you are referring to.
> 
> What kind of receiver are you going to be using and are you primarily going to be listening to Movies, Music, Video Games, etc..
> Cheers,
> JJ


I was referring to the Klipsch HT500, which comes with a subwoofer for $600. Is the Klipsch Quintet a better speaker?

As far as receivers, I bought (but not opened) Onkyo 707 on sale for $500 (list is ~$800). I see a lot of good reviews for the Onkyo 607, which goes for about $350. Is it worth returning the 707, getting the 607 and saving $150?? Or, are there better receivers in the $500 range. I question if I really need a better a better receiver.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Yes the Quintet is a better Speaker. Best of all, they have real binding posts rather than spring clips which the HD-500 have. And you already have a subwoofer.

I would keep the 707. It is THX Certified, more powerful, and you already have it.


----------



## ms3

Thanks JJ.

The HT will be mainly for TV and Bluray movies, very little music.

The most I'd spend on speakers is $600, same for the receiver.

Also looking at 58" plasma tvs. Panasonic S1 or G10 (V10 is too much $$) or Samsung 550. A sales person insisted the Panny plasma are more reflective due to having double glass screens vs a single glass on the Samsung. Having less glare and best PQ is important, however I believe in choosing the most reliable brand/model.
Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Just for an example: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra2-130w-X-7ch-Hdmi-806-Receiver-Black/1.html

You would be moving one model up in Onkyo's range for close to the same amount.
Check out SVS Speakers as they offer an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3

Thanks JJ.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
My pleasure. Where in Florida are you? I live on Siesta Key and actually drove to Accessories4less to pickup my Onkyo. They are located in Orlando.

Again, I would definitely recommend listening to the Klipschs prior to purchase. There is definitely a dichotomy between those who like horns and those who do not. I will say horns excel in HT. Also, many Movie Theaters and Music Venues use Horn Loaded Speakers as they output a great deal of sound per watt.

However, some music lovers do not care for horns for music playback. Again, it is a dichotomy and is why I always advocate auditioning Horns. In truth, I advocate auditioning all speakers when possible.

However, with ID (Internet Direct) Companies, this audition must take place in your home. While this is absolutely the best possible place to audition speakers, if they do not meet your needs, you have to box them up and ship them off. Nonetheless, ID Companies offer virtually unbeatable value for the Dollar by selling direct. The more established ID Companies have been Professionally Reviewed and have many satisfied owners echoing their praise far and wide on all manner of A/V forums.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## glaufman

Not to dismiss what JJ is saying, because strictly speaking it is the truth, in that it's what many people say, but...
I for one am a music lover, and I LOVE my Klipsch's. When I first put my system together and bought the Klipsch mains, the goal was music first, HT second. Contrary to popular opinion, I don't find them overly bright or up-front at all. As a matter of fact, I've eq'd a little boost into the treble. I believe they're simply misunderstood:
The horns give a very controlled dispersion pattern. Coupled with how many people sit against their rear wall, and put the speakers against side walls, and put rear ports too close to front walls, this can be disastrous.
Also, seeing the high sensitivity, people think they can get away with smaller amps. But many Klipsch's have impedance dips that cause problems for these small amps which start distorting, or even worse, clipping, and people blame the speaker.
Now of course I am both talking about MY Klipsch which come from the Reference series, AND I am obviously a Klipsch fanboy, so YMMV.

JJ said it best: go listen to'em. But make sure it's a fair listening test.

And FWIW, I would think the Onkyo would have no problem powering mine.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I hope my comments are not misconstrued regarding Horns and music. I have always tried to state there is a dichotomy regarding Horns and that some people love them for music. I just think with Horns, auditioning is important as they have a very exciting upfront presentation. I think auditioning of all speakers is essential regardless of technology.

Klipsch's classics the La Scalla, Klipschorn, Cornwall, etc... Are truly classics. 
Speakers are a subjective and personal decision. Heaven knows many people think the Electrostats I use are wildly impractical.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3

Electrostats? They are too transparent


----------



## Jungle Jack

Exactly. And wildly inefficient, can go down to 1 ohm in the upper frequencies, have a small sweet spot, require very specific setup to sound their best, and are kinda expensive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3

Are they matched up with a Sub?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Yes. They are matched with a Martin Logan Depth Subwoofer which I absolutely love.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## glaufman

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I hope my comments are not misconstrued regarding Horns and music. I have always tried to state there is a dichotomy regarding Horns and that some people love them for music. I just think with Horns, auditioning is important as they have a very exciting upfront presentation. I think auditioning of all speakers is essential regardless of technology.
> 
> Klipsch's classics the La Scalla, Klipschorn, Cornwall, etc... Are truly classics.
> Speakers are a subjective and personal decision. Heaven knows many people think the Electrostats I use are wildly impractical.
> Cheers,
> JJ


No worries JJ. Didn't mean to sound offended. Just wanted to offer my contrarian opinion. I recomemend people audition speakers whether there are horns involved or not!


ms3 said:


> Electrostats? They are too transparent


:rofl:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I just wanted to make clear my feelings on the subject of Horn Loaded Speakers. In several other threads, I have discussed that many love them for music, but as with all speakers, an audition is a good idea.

I am an especially big proponent of Horn Loaded speakers for systems where receiver power is an issue
as is the case with budget/starter systems. Their efficiency makes a huge difference when used with receivers that struggle to output 30 WPC all channels driven. Which is the case with Pioneer's popular VSX-1019.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings

glaufman said:


> I recomemend people audition speakers whether there are horns involved or not!


+1. One of the very best advice regarding speakers. :T


----------

